# Anyone feed Purina Fiber 3?



## pinkluwink (Jan 13, 2011)

So I currently feed Pfau's rabbit pellets. I have all Hollands and I'm looking to give them a little lower protein food. Someone recommended Fiber 3 to me, they have been mixing it with their other feed to lower the protein and add more fiber. I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience feeding Fiber 3, good bad or other? 

I once switched to Purina Show formula for a year and was really unhappy with my rabbits health and condition, so now I'm a little gun shy about Purina foods. 

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 13, 2011)

I feed Fibre3 to my 2 bonded house bunnies (4.5 years and 2 years old). I used to feed them Oxbow, but decided to switch to Fibre3 due to the cheaper price. I honestly haven't noticed a difference in their energy levels or coat condition. Overall, I am happy with it!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2011)

i know a breeder trying it, heard good and bad about it, but never tried it personally. 

IMHO i wouldnt


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 13, 2011)

I feed all my 18+ rabbits the Fiber 3. I was told by another person it's the best. So I switched them about 3-4 months ago. It's not that great, I dont think. I am going to switch back to their old stuff that I first started. Some of the buns are underweight from the feed. And the other stuff was better and keeping them on their weight. So it's not working for me with the feed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 13, 2011)

I feed my 5lb bonded pair a mix of Ocbow BBT and Fibre3. I think it has improved the coat condition of one of them--she used to be in a constant shed and now has a nicer coat. However, they do seem to be getting more weight on them, which isn't desired because they're middle-aged bunnies. They only get a total of two tablespoons for both of them, though, so I can't really cut back on pellets any more than that.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 14, 2011)

Fibre 3 has mixed results in both the pet and show world.

If you would like to switch to Purina, I would recommend the green bag which has done well for both my older pet rabbits and my younger show rabbits. It is an overall nice "maintenance" feed. Meaning that it's not a high protein, growth or "working" feed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 14, 2011)

I do not commonly feed the green bag, although it is liked by our shelter for young/growing/pregnant/nursing/picky bunnies. I have heard over the years several instances where it "went bad", probably due to mycotoxins or some other fungal contamination, and many breeders have lost bunnies during these outbreaks. I think it may be partially due to the feed containing corn, which is not great for bunnies' GI systems and is more susceptible to growing mold.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 14, 2011)

That is something that has happened with many feeds at different times. It's usually because bags have been exposed to a wet or humid environment during transportation or left sitting in a storage room for too long, not because of the nutritional value of the feed.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 14, 2011)

Did the green bag always have corn in it or is that a change that occurred over the last few years :????


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know, I just know from reading the back of my Fibre3 bag that it does. :?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 17, 2011)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Did the green bag always have corn in it or is that a change that occurred over the last few years :????


Most animal feeds contain small amounts of corn. It's a filler product. So I would guess it always has, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## happyhopperzrabbitry (Apr 27, 2012)

I have always fed purina foods and the few times i have tried switching i have yet to find a good food. i have used professional, show, and fibre 3 i have always fed the professional but since you are looking for a lower protein food fibre3 would be a great choice. it is also corn free which means they are gonna be able to absorb more nutririon and eat less food cause it doesnt have the fillers in it other foods have. another great option is to also free feed timothy hay. so your feeding less and they would be getting less protein.

Yes the green bag has always had corn the 2 that dont as far as purina goes would be the Show formula and the Fibre3


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 27, 2012)

I've used Purina Fibre 3 for a long time with my bunnies. One never seemed to get enough fiber so that's why we switched over to it. Then just recently our feed store stopped carring it so we've been feeding Nutrena (which seems to make them gain wait. I'm not so thrilled about that)


----------



## Tishsmith (Aug 23, 2017)

Our house bunny will only eat Fibre 3 but it's not easy to find. Had to special order the last bag from a feed store (and it took 3 weeks to get it). We only feed him organic fresh vegies/fruits for his extras and only RO water. We have "tested" him by trying to give him non-organics & he will not eat them. Since the Fibre 3 has no preservatives or junk I'm guessing that's why he will only eat those pellets. He will be 7 years old next month and I'm a firm believer it's because of his diet, exercise (he has a 3 story 5' x 5' cage & he's allowed out to play often) and gets lots of love & attention from his family! &#128007;&#10084;


----------

